# Frosted tank backing



## JamesM (1 Oct 2009)

Much fuss is being made of this stuff atm, even though a few of us have been using it for months - myself and Tony (Tonser) have used it since before March iirc.

675mm x 2m roll Â£9.00 from your local Wilkinsons or online here.

You can also get a massive range of sizes, textures and colours from eBay for a little cheaper.



[edit to add] You can also get smaller rolls in store in Wilkos, starting at Â£3 per roll which is enough for at least 2 60cm tanks too.


----------



## vauxhallmark (1 Oct 2009)

If you've got a sign maker or a window maker near you you could just go and ask for an off cut of frosted vinyl. You might get a bargain!

Mark


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Oct 2009)

I know Dan's been using frosted backing on his tanks for a while.  I've used greased proof paper to get the same effect (though not as nice) which only really worked because I have a disgusting orange wall behind the tank in question, and it sort of softened it


----------



## Bobtastic (5 Oct 2009)

I was introduced to the frosted tank backing at the Oliver Kontt demo at TGM, I managed to find some of the static stuff at B&Q shortly after. You just need water to attach it to the tank, and it can be pealed off and start again if you make a mistake. I've not used any yet, but plan to soon.


----------



## ellena (8 Oct 2009)

I can't imagine how that would look-any pics?


----------



## vauxhallmark (8 Oct 2009)

This is quite hard to see, but here's a picture of an ADA tank - this tank has a sand blasted background, but it's exactly the same effect you'd get from putting vinyl frosting on a tank. Like a bathroom window, just the back pane.

http://www.adgshop.com/PhotoGallery.asp ... e=102-8568

Mark


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Oct 2009)

ellena said:
			
		

> I can't imagine how that would look-any pics?



you can see it these


----------



## amy4342 (8 Oct 2009)

I've been looking for it in a smoked or blue tint, but can't seem to find any in the frosted effect, although the idea that car window tint could be used did cross my mind. Anybody seen the coloured variety before?


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Oct 2009)

You could give it a colour tint with whatever light you use to back light your tank.  Just use coloured cellophane or similar over your light


----------



## JamesM (8 Oct 2009)

There are some coloured frosted backings on eBay, or there was a couple of days ago... keep looking and they'll show up eventually! lol

You can also apply coloured backing to the frosted backing, although it doesn't look so frosted then... but if you apply some coloured backing to the wall behind the tank (about 2+" away), you get some great effects, especially when back-lit. Different coloured lighting also works a treat.

I find cooking/olive oil good for applying any tank backing, then use a credit card to remove any bubbles.

There's other ways of getting this effect too - like using a sheet of clear (or colour tinted) perspex, sanded with some 120 grit paper. Wet sanding also produces a different effect.


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Oct 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> There's other ways of getting this effect too - like using a sheet of clear (or colour tinted) perspex, sanded with some 120 grit paper. Wet sanding also produces a different effect.



Is it difficult to get an even frosted effect?  I'd be worried about it being uneven.  Mind, using a fine grit and doing it a lot will inevitably give a uniform effect I guess?


----------



## JamesM (8 Oct 2009)

Yup, its really easy Steve, just go at it until it looks good.. it doesn't take as much sanding as you'd think either


----------



## Garuf (26 Oct 2009)

Fancy offering some links James, I can't find it anywhere on ebay.


----------



## JamesM (26 Oct 2009)

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trks ... Categories


----------

